# Crew Wanted For Information!



## Hazonline (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi,

I am writing a book/novel which has it's background set in the shipping industry. I have only been on cruise ships, but am intending to go to sea later in life.

I am asking for all crews of all vessels to come forward for a chat. I'll just ask questions about day-to-day life, unusual experiences, requirements and life onboard. 

I am looking for trainees (cadets), current crew and former crew alike.

Although I welcome all seafarers, I am particularly in need of information from:

- Captain's/Master's
- Licenced Deck Offices (Chief Mate etc)
- Stewards and Cooks
- Boatswains, AB's and Ordinary Seaman
- Tugmen

Preferably of merchant vessels such as container ships, tankers and salvage tugs...

Thanks!
Haz.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Haz and welcome to SN. Do not forget ships also had engineers, you know the people who make them go. Bon voyage.


----------

